# Too Many Bubbles



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Alright NPT crew, I need some help. As some know, I've got several NPT tanks set up with miracle grow organic potting mix capped in black sand. And by several I mean 9...I know...I have a problem...

Anywho, about 5 weeks ago I redid one of my 10g as I just didn't like the jungle look. This time I capped my 1" of organic miracle grow with black diamond blasting sand rather than petco sand because I had heard a lot of people used it.

Since then I have been having massive issues with gas build up in the soil. I poke and compact the soil daily but it still looks like a jacuzzi when I do. The substrate literally seems to lift up from the gas. 

My ammonia was sky high at first (talking darker than 8ppm) but now is down to 0ppm and between 10-20ppm nitrates. 

So question is, do I need to be concerned about these bubbles or am I good to put my boy (who has been stuck in a 2g quarantine tank) in? I will say I added a few red cherry shrimp today as guinea pigs to see how they do but would appreciate all thoughts on this!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, when you use black diamond slag, you shouldn't use soil underneath because it's already an enriched substrate high in silica, the soil almost isn't needed. But yes, that tank definitely needs to settle. I'm not sure how it will work out in the end, I just know on another forum they recommended not doing soil under black diamond slag because it already is rich in nutrients unlike other sands, the soil makes it very messy as well.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh. See I had read on other forums and FB groups that people had done it with success. I just setup my 38g at work the same way. Dear god.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure it's possible! I wouldn't give up just yet, but I think it still needs time to settle still.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Hopefully with a couple more weeks it will settle down. I've got another tank I want to rescape but need the quarantine tank open to do so!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Trumpet snails could help you with that.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got one MTS in that tank right now. One of my other tanks has a bunch of babies MTS, I am just waiting for them to get a bit bigger before switching them over.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I use MTS (Malaysian trumpet snails) in all my sand based tanks as they sift the substrate and prevent the gas bubbles. I have black diamond in all my tanks (8-2 of which have soil under))
By any change when you initially set up and put in soil, do you add water and mix it then pat it down before adding the cap? I'd read somewhere that that helps as I've always done it. If yu jsut slap in soil then sand then water that may be why you are getting so many bubbles.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I did do the dirt, water, pat, and cap method. And never had issues like this before. The tank I set up last thursday with the same bag of soil and sand is not having this issue. It is driving me crazy. I am about to scrap it and try again, though that would mean another 4-6 weeks I'm the quarantine tank for my boy....


----------



## aaronpham (Feb 15, 2015)

I hear a lot of praise for mts, but I notice my mts usually go just under the surface of the sand, they rarely ever go deeper than that. I bought a couple of oz of black worms and threw them in, and I think those burrow better.. However at night they like to have half their body flowing around so not sure if people would like that haha.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Black Diamond in all nine of my tanks. Four of them are soil based capped with Black Diamond. Black Diamond is safe to use as a cap over soil. Unless the bubbles are smelling like rotten eggs when they come up, I wouldn't worry about it. Keep poking the substrate. Keep an eye on readings and add some snails.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got a bunch of snails (ramshorn and MTS). I will say that when I push the substrate down there is a faint smell. I don't know that I would call it rotten eggs but it does have a smell.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I gave up. Completely broke the tank down and restarted. Went back to my tried and true MGOPS capped with petco black sand. Rearranged a little too...hopefully this solves the issue!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW summersea you should start an aquascapeing business,your tanks are always stunning!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Awww thanks! Hopefully this one doesn't give me issues and it grows in nicely!


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

How's your tank going now? Did changing the sand fix your issue?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, changing the sand made a huge difference!!! Within a week my tank was cycled (used already cycled media) and my boy is now happily munching on all the micro-organisms.


----------



## peasorama (May 13, 2015)

Just wanted to say your aquarium is beautiful! Love the all natural planted look! Is that a photo of rock in the background?


----------



## peasorama (May 13, 2015)

summersea said:


> Awww thanks! Hopefully this one doesn't give me issues and it grows in nicely!


I totally agree! Gorgeous!


----------

